# My German Ram is dying :(



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I have no idea what's wrong with it. It's colors are dull, rapid breathing and its not really interested it swimming. Besides dull colors, there is nothing wrong with it appearance...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Have you done anything to the tank lately?


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

if it is new its probably just getting acclimated, and its losing color because of stress. the heavy breathing could be a sign of oxygen deficiency, do you have an airstone or plants in the tank adding oxygen? what are its tankmates?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Ah sorry for not adding details. No, it's been cycled for a year and a half. It's a planted freshwater 30 gallon. There is adequate oxygen and surface agitation. 

I haven't done anything to the tank. She was fine this morning and now this!

I have 4 harlequin rasboras, 3 Bleeding heart tetras, 3 cardinal tetras, 2 bristlenose plecos, 4 cories and 3 marbled hatchets.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

It sounds like a type of disease to me. Is there any white fungus around the eyes or mouth or any other unusual markings on the body?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

No nothing. It's so strange! Just dull in appearance that's it : (


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

is the tank in a busy area? if so that could cause stress too


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

am sorry FC but usually if its displaying those signs the end is near. you can try feedin it a lil garlic once you move it to a QT.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Nah, its in my bedroom.

What does garlic do for fish??


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

if it does have some sorta parasite thats makin it weak the healing properties of garlic will help it fight the infection.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishychic said:


> What does garlic do for fish??


Fc:

I use garlic in my home made recipes because the fish seem to enjoy the flavor.

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think that garlic will do any good this time. Those are very bad symptoms for only one single fish in a tank to have.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

i know TOS. i;ve seen this happen to one of my rams a long time ago....when they get like this they usually dont pull through. but if its not too late FC might as well give it a chance to try and pull through


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks y'all : (


----------

